# [wow bigatin k n dy nw] Wow, bigatin ka na dyan now



## germangirl87

Hello Everybody.

can someone please translate me this?

"wow bigatin k n dy nw ah..he.he."

Thanks so much

Greets


----------



## DotterKat

*Wow, you're now a big deal / a big shot over there.
*
The text is so full of abbreviations that I can only be sure of the word *bigatin*, which refers to somebody who holds a powerful or well compensated job or is otherwise highly esteemed, respected or admired ( _a big deal, big shot, the head guy, at the top of the totem pole_, _etc.).

_I would reconfigure the text this way:

Wow, bigatin kn dy nw ah... he...he.  = Wow, bigatin ka na dyan now ah = Wow, you're now a big shot over there, ah.

In any case, I think the text is expressing admiration of someone who recently moved up to an important job, especially one that is well paying.


----------



## marielaljama

"wow bigatin ka na dyan now ah"

could also use the word big time in place of big shot
wow... you're now a 'big time' there huh...


----------



## DotterKat

Absolutely, you could use "big time" in the context of this sentence.

"Wow, big time ka na pala dyan ha!"


----------

